# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  قلت العفوا مايجتمع حب وهبال

## عاشقة المستحييل

*قــالــت تــــرى مــنــت بـحــلــو قــلـــت رجـــــال 
.......................والــزيـــن مــاهـــو مـــــن شــــــروط الــرجــولــه 

الــزيـــن يــلــقــى عـــنـــد لــبــاســة الـــشـــال 
.......................والــرجـــل زيـــــن ان كـــــان زانـــــت فــعــولــه 

قــالـــت عــلامـــك تـلــبــس شـــمـــاغ وعـــقـــال 
......................انـــــت بـدوي؟قــلــت بـــــدوي ومـــــن حــمــولــه 

مــــا ألــبــس بـنـاطـيـل لــهــا الـــــوان واشــكـــال 
.....................وامـــتــــر الـــشــــارع بــعــرضـــه وطــــولــــه 

قـــالـــت اجـــــــل راعـــــــي مـعــامــيــل ودلال 
....................شـــــــرب الــقــهـــاوي تـحـسـبــونــه بــطــولـــه 

كـيــفــي يـابــنــت الـحــضــر دلــــــه وفــنــجــال 
...................وحــلــيـــب خــلــفـــه بــالــمـــراح مـعــقــولــه 

وحـــــب الــكـــرم والــجـــود وعــلـــوم الابــطـــال 
..................مــغـــروس فـيــنــا مــــــن زمــــــان الـطـفــولــه 

قــالــت تــــرى بــنــت الــبـــدو حـظــهــا مـــــال 
.................قــلـــت احـــــذري حـــــذرا تـكــونــي جــهــولــه 

بــنـــت الــبـــدو يـابــنــت مـــضـــرب لــلامــثــال 
.................فــــــوق الــجــمـــال وطـــاعــــة الله خــجــولـــه 

مــاحــطــت اصـــبـــاغ ولا حـــطــــت ظـــــــلال 
.................ولا ســـيــــرت بــالــســـوق ســـيــــر مـهــبــولــه 

هــــي مــهــرةٍ تـصـعــب عــلـــى كـــــل خــيـــال 
.................وانـــتــــي ومــثــلـــك عـســفــهــن بـالـسـهــولــه 

قــالــت تــغــزل بــــي وشـــــف حــبـــة الــخـــال 
.................نـــاظــــر عــيــونـــي والـــرمــــوش الـكــســولــه 

قــلـــت الـعــفــو مـايـجـتـمـع حــــــب وهـــبـــال 
................ولــــكـــــل ذوق فــالــمــزايــيــن جـــــولـــــه 

قـلــتــي وقــلـــت وكـلــمــة الـــصـــدق تــنــقــال 
...............الــزيـــن مــاهـــو مـــــن شــــــروط الــرجــولــه*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ 
المشاهدات 6 والردود0 <<بتنتحر 
ليييييييييييه مافي ردود ليش الموضوع ماعجبكم بالعكس حليو وايد حليو <<خخخخخخخـ

----------

